# Life Insurance



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about expats obainting life insurance while in the Uae. We are in the us and seem to be having problems with companies here 
Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try the following companies:
Alico measa
Alliance Insurance - General Life and Medical insurance Service to UAE for over 25 years
Allianz - Life & Health Insurance
NGI
https://www.rsagroup.ae/Products.asp


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks,
We will look at this online this weekend. Should we do this before we come or wait until he arrives?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are planning to pay for this yourself, it might be easier to do the research before you get to Dubai and then take out the policy when you arrive. I'm sure they will end up asking for all sorts of documents, knowing Dubai and its love of paperwork, and it would be so much easier if you are in Dubai already to deal with the mountain of paperwork that they require you to fill in as well as get the company any documents that it requires.


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

there's no problem arranging life cover over here. You'll even be able to take it out through top companies.


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

We just took out life insurance with Zurich International. You are required to give a copy of your passport and visa and then do a medical test. It takes 7 working days for underwriting. I would suggest that you first settle in and then take out the insurance. Would make it much easier for you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, I know an awful lot about it! I am an independent financial adviser so I have access to all providers and advise as appropriate. Best to speak to someone who understands this market thoroughly and has been here for some time. Not all plans are the same and as an expat you should avoid using a 'local' provider as you must ensure that benefits are paid offshore. 

I suggest you PM me for for information. 


NB. As moderator on this site, you'll realise that I know what I'm talking about. 


-


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks,
We definitely need the best information on how to do this . My husband will be arriving on the 1st..How can we contact you directly?
We are coming from the US. Our local company did an exam but would not write for the uae
Thanks


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks to all.

We definitely need to get good information. My husband will be arriving from the us on the 1st of sept... he had an exam here, no problems. They just wouldn't underwrite due to us going to the uae from the us. 

How can we contact you?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

blueskydiver said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> We definitely need to get good information. My husband will be arriving from the us on the 1st of sept... he had an exam here, no problems. They just wouldn't underwrite due to us going to the uae from the us.
> 
> How can we contact you?



Insurers in your home countries will rarely provide cover for people moving overseas. I have sent you a PM with my work email address.

Regards

_


----------

